# permanent marker toxicity in aquariums?



## twah68 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have found some plastic fittings I would like to work with in constructing a UGJ system. They are great in almost every respect, low profile and totaly ajustable inside a set up tank. Their down side? They are red and yellow. I have read on Frank Muellers web site about his use of RIT dyes to dye his PVC but this plastic is so hard it is almost like glass. I'm pretty sure it won't take dye. A black permanent marker would be a very easy soulution as I have black colorquartz for substrate. Anyone know anything about potential toxicity of that sort of ink. Seems like I've seen aquarium decorations at LFS priced with them. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it'd be fine once it dried but there are spray paints for plastic that are non-toxic. I found one that was even safe for kid's toys. Might be faster and easier to do. Just give it time to fully cure before using in the tank.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know about the marker- but in my tanks I used scrap pieces of black vinyl left over from by background to cover the logo on my power head with no ill effects. It has been in the tanks for several months now.

(edited to add that I like prov's idea)


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I have heard and used Krylon Fusion for plastic spray paint. Used it to paint my UGJ's and filter
tubes with no ill effects.


----------



## twah68 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks all.
The paint suggestions are helpful. I just checked on the parts that I colored with marker yesterday and I was able to wipe them clean of so called permenant marker. Interesting material. When I come up with a workable solution I will post because these parts have really great possabilities for UGJ systems. Thanks again.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Another suggestion is to put 100% silicone onto the PVC and then sprinkle on some of the colorquartz and let it dry. If you put enough of it on it should hide the red and yellow easily. You could even get black silicone. Just have to make sure it cures before adding to the tank. :thumb:


----------



## twah68 (Jul 17, 2007)

IC-Thanks. I've done this with my current UGJ set up which is constructed with the crimped pipe ends as described by M. Ellison. These nozzles have several small exit holes for the water and it will be pretty hard to conceal the color without blocking them. Also, any substrate on the surface will prevent the parts from swivling. Check out www.loc-line.com/products/index.html. parts# 6 and 10 inserted into a 1/2 " pvc T work nicely.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I understand these are designed to be liquid chemical resistant but I would at least try the rit dye, I've changed the color of several of our kitchen utensils with it over the years (oops) and it NEVER seems to fade.


----------

